# which Ubuntu is best



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

which Ubuntu would u guys recommend using:
Ubuntu
Xubuntu
Kubuntu
Mythbuntu

I'v run Ubuntu before, and didn't really like the whole pull away from the desktop with Unity. I'd like a more PC like desktop on this install


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

For Android, 10.04 Ubuntu. You can tip me later.


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

for android? no I'm installing on my PC


----------

